

What mystery tech company is moving into new 10k-capacity San Jose office space? - jacinda
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_25376656/mystery-tech-company-set-san-joses-biggest-ever

======
jacinda
Personally, I think Microsoft or Amazon (mentioned as possibilities in the
article) are good guesses. I can't think of many other tech companies large
enough to want space for 8-10k employees that don't already have headquarters
in the Bay Area. Maybe Salesforce has decided to move out of San Francisco?

Or maybe someone else on one of these lists?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_software_co...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_software_companies)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_information...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_information_technology_companies)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_Internet_compan...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_Internet_companies)

